

Ask HN: Does technology stack really matter in the beginning of a startup - yashchandra

I am wondering if it really matters what technology stack you select in the beginning phase of your startup. Should we spend too much time deciding on a technology stack ? How do you guys decide ? What if I am good with both Python and Ruby ? What about frameworks ? Databases ?
======
redbeard0x0a
Your tech stack needs to be focused on development efficiency. In a startup,
you need to quickly iterate over your releases to validate your idea. The
faster you can get what is in your head on a computer screen, the faster you
can validate it. Use whatever extensions, gems, etc that work for you to save
you time.

------
pajju
Long back; I was in the same boat, deciding between Rails and Django.

From my completely unscientific research on this topic - Its not the framework
that matters, its the Language.

Its the age of tools - so keep trying newer things! Play around - node and
web2py. We fall in love when we try new things.

In my case, I loved python more. I took the Django route. It does take some
time to get acquainted with a framework and the community if you are new to
web frameworks. 8 to 10 months of steep learning curve inside.

Here is a Quick checklist-

1\. Do you like too much Magic? Rails is more magic than django.

2\. Ask yourself - Do you love python or ruby as a language more? Its a team
decision and access to developers available near your region.

I believe that, once you get solid grip over the language you will roll out
your own and can bring-in changes in the core-framework.

Initially stick with one framework and dig inside!

3\. I personally like the Django-python community more than Rails.

Folks with hardcore CS background + Having Linux backgrounds take the python
route. YMMV.

4\. You love Javascript? or Have a team with more front-end developers?

Its a good idea to first try out JS frameworks - node.js for server-side,
Backbone and coffee-script. Check meteor.js. You may like it.

Finally I would love to hear - on what you're working on. Your profile doesn't
read your email/contact.

~~~
yashchandra
Thanks. I updated my profile with contact info. Not much to show yet like I
said but I have decided to go with Python as the core language. Rest is all
open to experiemnt but i m leaning a lot towards web2py as the framework.

------
hkarthik
Technical purity and premature optimization do not matter in the beginning.
You can always achieve these things at a later stage when you bring on more
experts and specialists.

The things that matter are: productivity, mature and stable framework code,
and a solid set of libraries to pull for common tasks/integrations. These are
the areas where Rails really shines and it's one of the reasons it has become
so popular among early stage startups.

------
cgrusden
Which one are you better at? Python or Ruby? Pick one. Then go

~~~
yashchandra
How does this look: Python, web2py (framework), mysql, HTML(5), CSS(3),
Jquery, twitter bootstrap

~~~
logjam
Looks good to me, although we use Postgre. web2py has been surprisingly good
to work with.

I agree with the parent on Ruby vs Python - just pick the path you're already
more comfortable on.

~~~
yashchandra
Great thanks. I am loving web2py so far as well. I have dabbled in Django as
well but not enough to judge. Good to know that web2py is working out well for
you. Just a question, how big is your app on web2py. Any scalability/security
issues ?

------
traxtech
What matters is using a technology stack you really master, a stack you know
the many trade-offs. That really depends on your experience.

